# OMG I've seen it all now



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Look at this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HYMER-B544-RH...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item3cb719ca43

I wonder if they meant to miss the wheels, lights, windscreen and numberplate cos they've sprayed everything else. Such a nice colour too.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its unusual to say the least still each to their own I guess..


----------



## dragonflyer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Coloured Hymer*

The real thing is a much more subtle shade of gold, very pale - I think they were a Millenium model, and of course complete with all the decals.

Joyce


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dodgy*

I thought you were referring to the iffy price tag!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

For a Y reg the price isnt iffy is it?
A right drive is unusual?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is my favorite on ebay at the moment

The one for me


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought an RV from the John Player Special team years ago.
Everything was sprayed black and I mean everything..!!!!

Ray.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The price is about right for a 2000 van but I think it's a good example of how to knock £5k of the value of your van.
I can't see him selling it at that money.
Why did he leave the windscreen rubber and wipers, it spoils the look.


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

dragonflyer said:


> The real thing is a much more subtle shade of gold, very pale - I think they were a Millenium model, and of course complete with all the decals.


According to one of my favorite iphone apps (MyCarCheck) that Hymer was white.

I did see a B544 on mobile.de once which was vinyl wrapped with a mountainside screen, a cow and a yoghurt pot. I can just imagine turning up in that at a CC site!

I agree with the 5k at least.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

My mate had his old Espace re sprayed the most garish green you have ever seen it was revolting..

he is colour blind and thought it was brown.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

White Vans are a bit boring aren't they. 
Although I don't like the colour it's nice to see a guy with the pluck to be an individualist.

Our first Van was Royal Blue ( great ) the last one White (boring) and our current is two tone Grey and White but I would have preferred either the Red or Blue and White.
Perhaps I will spray it Ferrari Red or even Yellow 

Steve


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I see he didn't sell it.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

I would question as to why he needed to re-spray such a modern van in the first place :? :? 

Is he trying to hide something?????
C


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Well I'm going to stick my neck out on this one and say I like it. Perhaps it's a little on the bright side, but if you stuck a set of Hymer decals on it I think it might be okay.

Good point as to why it would need to be resprayed :wink: 

But can't help thinking that white vans are so boring, if Hymer had launched this as an official colour complete with a nice set of decals how many would be raving on about it......mmmm perhaps not so many LOL

Stewart


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It beats boring white any day.

I like the idea of Ferrari red too. :wink: :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

One for the asthetically challenged...... sorry, but I don't like it at all. Like a big copper kettle sat on the driveway


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

Seen at Capbreton,
Hey! pass the joint man.


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We had ours sprayed because I think white vans are boring. The only problem is the darker you have them painted, the more it shows up any bad panelling. If everyone had the same taste (or lack of it) the world would be a miserable place.


----------

